# Rust on coil pack is it bad?



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

Hello I just checked my spark plugs (AutoLite Xtreme Performance) and they were shot after only 40,000 miles. I looked at the coil pack and the 2nd(?) coil is rusted on the heat shield and the plug is really burnt, I cleaned it with a soft brush and am picking up some NGK plugs tomorrow morning but should I even bother? Is my rail shot?

Also that stupid clip broke off on the connector, I was able to slide the plastic thing back in and clip it so it doesn't seem like it's the end of the world I hope...

Here's a link to the album with all the pictures on OneDrive https://1drv.ms/f/s!AsN7_5ta_nHLl609Rz8FKTQ0H35wUQ


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

What year is your cruze? Those Spark plug boots are a completely different design than what came on my 2012 and the replacement coil pack I bought last fall.


----------



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

2012 LS 1.8l I bought brand new march 2011


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

larlar75 said:


> 2012 LS 1.8l I bought brand new march 2011


That would explain it, 1.8L may use a slightly different part. that coil pack/ boots looks like what the Opel uses in Europe, if I'm not mistaken the early model year 1.8L was made in Europe.


----------



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

spacedout said:


> That would explain it, 1.8L may use a slightly different part. that coil pack/ boots looks like what the Opel uses in Europe, if I'm not mistaken the early model year 1.8L was made in Europe.


Is the coil pack still good or am I shorting something? No engine codes are being thrown but the car does take a moment to pick up and when it does, it jolts like a motherf!cker


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

If your coil pack was bad it would throw a code for a misfire. Only corrosion that would matter would be if the springs inside the boots were corroded. how does the car run with new plugs and the old coil?


----------



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

spacedout said:


> If your coil pack was bad it would throw a code for a misfire. Only corrosion that would matter would be if the springs inside the boots were corroded. how does the car run with new plugs and the old coil?


I'll let you know as soon as O'Reilly gets the plugs in on the morning truck. Meanwhile I have to replace all 4 brakes on my 2500HD so I hope the truck comes early otherwise it's going to be an interesting long day..


----------



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

spacedout said:


> If your coil pack was bad it would throw a code for a misfire. Only corrosion that would matter would be if the springs inside the boots were corroded. how does the car run with new plugs and the old coil?


So after installing the NGKs and trying my best to torque them down to 18-20 ft-lbs with my old needle torque wrench; all I can say is HOLY SH%T!

Car hasn't felt this good since I got it brand new lol! Smooth acceleration, it actually has power when I step on it above 70MPH and getting on the freeway it just rips right open with shell premium in it. 

I took it 5 miles down the freeway and cruised at 80 and noticed a huge difference, I then went to Shell and topped off my tank that was already 3/4 full with shell premium from yesterday; reset my trip, and took off down the freeway at 80+ MPH until I got home which was 10 miles away and had an AVG of 25MPG with my foot in it the whole entire time. I just love how smooth it is now, it just makes my car more enjoyable because when I go around a corner at 40MPH I can actually gas it and dig my tires into it without the car shuttering.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Glad to hear your car is running so good. I would stick with those plugs again next time and probably change slightly sooner than you previously have.


----------

